# What material for QCTP Tool Holders



## Chucketn (May 7, 2013)

I purchased the OXA QCTP kit at theCabin Fever Expo this year. I finally got home yesterday, and today,I installed the QCTP and began setting the height adjustments on thetool holders. I also made some spacers so my original 4-way and myprevious tool post will fit the new OXA stud.
I could buy extra turning/facing toolholders for $14.00 plus shipping, but I want to make my own just forthe satisfaction. In fact, in my searches, I found several referencesto CDCO having cheap tool holders, but an e-mail to them determinedthey do not have any for OXA size. Can other sizes be adapted to theOXA size, maybe with a shim?
What material should I use? The holderswith the set are steel and hardened. Do they really need to behardened? Would 12L14 work? Aluminum? My first attempt will be inaluminum for a DTI holder.
I tried searching the various hobbyforums for threads on making QCTP holders, but there are so many it'shard to separate the wheat from the chaff. Have you made your ownwedge type QCTP tool holders? Did you do a thread on it? Please posta link to the better threads on making QCTP tool holders.

Chuck


----------



## Todd (May 7, 2013)

i made a bunch of them for my axa phase 2 post out of just 1018 wich seems to hold up just fine to the turning work i do.  wether it be turning alum to stainless and Ti they have not deformed on me yet.  1144 would probably have machined better then the 1018 though, but it works and was cheap


----------



## Ray C (May 7, 2013)

To answer part of your question, 0XA, AXA... etc do not have compatible dovetail spacing.

Some folks made these things out of aluminum, use them lightly and get good service.  It would not be optimal for any normal conditions though.

I tend to think the real question is not what metal to make them of but what metal NOT to make them of.  I would not go with any kind of light or tough alloy -as it would be overkill and difficult to cut the dovetails.  Any 1018, 1020 or 1117 would be fine and easy to work with.  Probably 11 series because the sulphur makes it easier to work with (although I don't do much myself with 11-series).  Suggest you cut a square notch with a normal endmill and just cut-in the corners with a dovetail.  Don't try to plunge the entire dovetail.


Ray

PS:  CDCO BXA sized holders are really just AXA blocks with a wider dovetail.  Some BXA holders are about 1" (overall) longer than their AXA counterparts and that supports the tool more.  I have them in all shapes and sizes and don't really notice a difference.


----------



## mikey (May 7, 2013)

I should think the material would need to suit the lathe, or am I thinking wrong? You're using a 7x14 and a common QCTP for these and other smaller lathes is the A2Z QCTP. These tool posts use 6061-T6 for their QCTP and tool holders and work just fine. Some guys with 9x20's use them, too, so I think for a light duty application like this I would opt for 6061. Nothing wrong with steel, either, but it isn't necessary for your lathe. 

I only have a Sherline lathe but it takes a decent cut and I haven't had any issues with aluminum tool holders. Just an opinion.


----------



## Chucketn (May 7, 2013)

Thanks for your input guys. I bought some 1 1/2" x 2" 6061-T6 Alum cut into blocks to make one piece tool posts and only made one. Still using it! I put one of those blocks on my mill today and milled the dovetail. After I got it to fit, I cut it into 2 blocks. I'll make them into tool holders and see how they do.

Chuck


----------

